# WTB Western Truck Side



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

Anyone have the complete truck side for a 2021 F250 with LED headlights? Closer to MD/DC/VA the better.


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

rcpd34 said:


> Anyone have the complete truck side for a 2021 F250 with LED headlights? Closer to MD/DC/VA the better.


@LapeerLandscape was trying to get rid of a 2018 setup, a while back. I believe their compatable with 2021. Probably need a headlight harness. @cwren2472 would have more info.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mount would fit, head light harness will not


----------

